# Electrical Plan review?



## RJJ (Jan 16, 2010)

I want to have a little discussion on common electrical items missed during plan review.

It could be items missed by the design person or the plan reviewer. Here are a few that we send back quite often.

Ground requirements on services

Panel schedules & load Calculations

Disconnect requirements

Existing Electric panels

Complete Fire alarms

Exit and egress lighting

Wrong size conductors

These are a few items, please add to the list as needed. Like to see what you all are seeing.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

*Conduit type & size

*Conductor insulation

Both of the above are needed to determine fill/derating

I treat fire alarms separately from electrical plans & they have their own set of submission requirements

*AIC rating calc/declaration

*GFI setting for larger services (they are not factory set)

*Lack of IECC 505 compliance most of the time

*CEE connection not noted

*Building steel connection/type not noted

*Bond to metallic water pipe not noted/shown

There is more of course.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

We don't do eletrical but we find the state electrical inspectors do not look at energy code or siesmic requirements.

It a mess


----------



## RJJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

Perhaps as a few more post on this topic and add items we can pick a few to look at an just how important they are.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

110.26(F)(1)(a) Seems to be an issue here. Seems the MEP designers are not communicating with each other on the coordination drawings.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

wireing methods are missing most of the time on plans


----------



## raider1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> *AIC rating calc/declaration


Agreed, I have to ask engineers for available fault current calculations for most projects that I see.



> *GFI setting for larger services (they are not factory set)


Also need to know who will be doing the required GFI testing and decide if your department is going to witness the test or just accept a letter of verification.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> jar546 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *AIC rating calc/declaration


Agreed, I have to ask engineers for available fault current calculations for most projects that I see.



> *GFI setting for larger services (they are not factory set)


Also need to know who will be doing the required GFI testing and decide if your department is going to witness the test or just accept a letter of verification.

Chris

I prefer to witness but scheduling does not always allow that.  A testing verification letter from an engineer will suffice since it was an engineer that designed the system.

I have that situation right now.  No one knows what too set it at and the engineer told the contractor that it is factory set (which it is not) but the unit itself is clearly labeled otherwise.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> raider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also need to know who will be doing the required GFI testing and decide if your department is going to witness the test or just accept a letter of verification.

Chris

I prefer to witness but scheduling does not always allow that.  A testing verification letter from an engineer will suffice since it was an engineer that designed the system.

I have that situation right now.  No one knows what too set it at and the engineer told the contractor that it is factory set (which it is not) but the unit itself is clearly labeled otherwise.

I would be concerned with an engineer that thinks the GFI protection is set at the factory.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> I would be concerned with an engineer that thinks the GFI protection is set at the factory.Chris


You and me both!!


----------



## beach (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

Real load calcs and accurate panel schedules...not just a bunch of numbers to make it look balanced, etc.


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Electrical Plan review?

it's hard to catch on plan review but I see it in the field periodically. water piping systems directly over elect equipment. it can be a real hassle too.

Byron


----------

